# Katy CCA hosting ChickenBoy, Oct 15



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

That's right! We are hosting the world famous CHICKENBOY on Oct 15, at Red River BBQ on Mason Rd, around 7pm.

We'll have a $10 raffle loaded with goodies, and will have knowledge bestowed upon us by the Flounder King himself"









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That ought to be pretty good. I'm going to do my best to be there. Thanks for the heads up.

Chicken Boy, are you going to have any shirts available for purchase?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

BIG NEWs!


ChickenBoy is going to bring a kayak as one of our raffle items. This is gonna be BIG!


Come one, come all!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Last bump for ChickenBoy and Katy CCA

Lots of raffle items for the final meeting of the year in Katy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Thought chicken boy died?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

On The Hook said:


> Thought chicken boy died?


We are bringing him back!

The mojo in Katy is that good! Works on fishing, too!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Spots and Dots said:


> We are bringing him back!
> 
> The mojo in Katy is that good! Works on fishing, too!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's good :rotfl: :ac550:


----------

